# BGE Brisket



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I started out with a 15.5 lb brisket. I rubbed it w/ Bad Byron's Butt Rob and that's it! I loaded the egg and put a bunch of Jack Daniels wood chips and pellets. No pans or anything, just let her flow! Got it up to 180 and threw her on there. Kept it at 180 fer 13 hours then checked her internal...she was 140 so I cranked it up until I got about 230 fer another 4 hours until her insides were 185 then took her off and wrapped her up fer 3 hours off. Cut her apart and ohhhhhh weeeeee she was/is great! My shift at worked were very appreciative and made quick work of about 1/3 of her! So good we didn't need any sauce but used some Sweet Baby Ray's to top her!!! :toast

I finally got the pics to load using photobucket!!!!:boo No direct link anymore??????:boo:reallycrying:boo


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Sounds good but I think i would have been happy to pull it off at the 140 mark...

Brent


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What time are we eating today? I just finished Mahi Mahi,coleslaw, corn on the cobb. Yum it was awesome.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hogdogs (23/05/2010)*Sounds good but I think i would have been happy to pull it off at the 140 mark...
> 
> Brent


At the 140 mark, the thinner sections are done but middle is still a long way...Most GURU's tell ya 190-205 internal. It definiely killed me waiting that long:toast


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (23/05/2010)*What time are we eating today? I just finished Mahi Mahi,coleslaw, corn on the cobb. Yum it was awesome.


That sounds AWESOME.....It would go great w/ brisket!!!!!!!!! Bring it on over brother!!!! W/ a little BFT you caught might make a meal:toast


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Actually the "gurus" live by these internal temps taken at the thickest section...
Beef...
To achieve the desired doneness (145°F for medium rare; 160°F for medium), remove the roast from the oven when the thermometer registers 5°F to 10°F below the desired doneness. Let roast stand 15 to 20 minutes before carving. The internal temperature will continue to rise during standing and reach the desired temperature.

for pork...

*For larger cuts of pork, such as roasts, cookto 155° F; remove from the oven or grill and allow to set for 10 minutes before slicing. The temperature of the roast will continue to rise to 160° and the pork juices will redistribute throughout the roast before slicing. If marked by **, the cut should be cooked until tender. 

To each his own, but I cook poultry to 165-170
I like my beef rare and pork stopped at the above suggested temps...

Not knockin' what you do and feel you really got some good recipes on here... Wish i could do the BGE thing but they are far too proud of them and price them beyond, my reach...:blush:
Brent


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That brisket is looking mighty fine.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *hogdogs (23/05/2010)*Actually the "gurus" live by these internal temps taken at the thickest section...
> Beef...
> To achieve the desired doneness (145°F for medium rare; 160°F for medium), remove the roast from the oven when the thermometer registers 5°F to 10°F below the desired doneness. Let roast stand 15 to 20 minutes before carving. The internal temperature will continue to rise during standing and reach the desired temperature.
> 
> ...


You have alot of smart mouthcomments dont you?:doh


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Splitline, I sent you a PM as I think you misconstrued my intent in the posts on this thread...

Jason... I sure hope you didn't take offense at any of my statements!!!
Brent


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hogdogs (24/05/2010)*Splitline, I sent you a PM as I think you misconstrued my intent in the posts on this thread...
> 
> Jason... I sure hope you didn't take offense at any of my statements!!!
> Brent


Offense..... heck no, everyone has their own way of cooking and I can't say I've molded my ways due to "suggestions". Heck, I learn every time I cook. Since I enjoy it soooo much, I take in alot of what folks say. That's why I joined www.eggheadforum.com which is great!!! I'm spending more time on there then here now.

As fer the statement earlier about the $$$ of the egg....It's easy to rationalize. Just take all the $$$ you would spend on smokers or gas grills in about a 10 year period (or fer some, those who spend alot on a gas grill 1 time) and you can buy an egg. An egg will last you a lifetime with very little outta pocket $$$ in the future, not to mention EVERYTHING taste better and I ENJOY THE HECK OUTTA COOKING ON MINE. Heck I even enjoy cleaning mine!:toast


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Your brisket looks great. I have cooked lot's of stuff on my BGE and everything seems to turn out great!


----------

